# Chibi Furry coloring page and raffle for wacom tablet



## Ms Foxy (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello everyone! I make chibi comic adult coloring pages and am having a raffle for a Wacom intuos CTH690AB art pen and touch digital graphics drawing a painting medium tablet. Part of the raffle is a coloring contest of one of my comic pages (Empty Fridge). 

If you become a member of my patreon for$2 a month (This means you will get a new chibi coloring page every week!) then you will be entered in the raffle to win a Wacom Intuos CTH690AB art pen and touch digital graphics drawing and painting medium tablet! I will be ordering it from Amazon and have it shipped directly to you as a gift so there will be no double shipping. The winner of the raffle will be announced November 15th 2017! But WAIT! You also need to become a member of the Cutie Pa TutieChibisfacebook group. I will post the link below. When you become a member of this group you can post a picture of your colored "Empty Fridge" Comic which is the comic that is being used for this raffle. For every 10 likes on your colored page you will get your name entered into the raffle again. Then for every friend you get to be a patron, you and that friend will get your names put in the raffle 5 more times!!! So here is a list of things you need to do for the raffle! 
1. Become a patron! (Your name will be entered in the raffle) 
2. Download and Print the "Empty Fridge" Comic! 
3. Join the Cutie Pa TutieChibisfacebook page! (You will get your name entered into the raffle again) 
4. Color your page and post the picture but don't forget to add a link to your art work page if you have one. (Your name will get entered into the raffle again and then for every 10 likes your name will get entered again!) 
5. Get friends to become a patron! (Get your name and your friends name entered into the raffle 5 more times!) 

Here is the link to the Cutie Pa TutieChibis Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/569274106797486/ 
Link to Cutie Pa Tutie Creations Patreon page: Cutie Pa Tutie Creations is creating Chibi Coloring Book Pages for adults | Patreon

 
Thank you so much and good luck!!!


----------

